# Mountains to the Sea



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Who has got what planned, and where ?

I'm keen to get down to try and get a legal fish for the comp after yesterdays lame effort in trying conditions.

Can possibly offer someone a lift too.

Maloneys?
Durras?
Kiola?
Congo?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

leftieant said:


> No luck in Syd Funda?


Couldnt get away satdy mate, so it was a quick day trip to Batemans Bay yesterday for 4 undersized flathead and a flu


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWLs6cEAAEDfgAAQQPdqEDQCGAA/79+gMAEzNENSaZqaT2kZT2lMnqZBoDQamI0Jqb1RpoZNAHlADRpGpkaT1R4FN6U0AZPUkL1NCLQbytzZhZneqFsFZ9YWOv5TQXPfF5A0dKE4IfvyssCFCTA5lSFTuVlvU+DhHHGerc5Ei0gYYa9EsFiPQCw8+KBcQ4FiRXRTp27tm9udtGi5G5vD9W+1w3Rfqtr3BGxH7Qx4VlDEkHHmLf0E8NnpEa+IfJTH2034kn5UlCatzrY5YErVxSkKtZwep3GrSNd/YpRwFwoJZovLuHemC3BWITJg65SFYCMeqxQYpEGAXySnTVr9XxNxClOFrOjZQri8wD0NWCmYpdB35eUnTaSETtfuFbSk7lgoioVarDvIRzKjB0BkQJkl6dcGJ0aUxQ8XwhcOTADsdEL/i7kinChIMXZ04IA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm definately in for at least 1 day of the weekend - I've got some leadline and a pocketful of new lures that I want to try at Jindabyne this weekend, but will just do a day trip there, and a day trip down the coast somewhere on the other day. Doesn't matter to me which day is coast day, so I'll keep an eye on this thread and follow the crowd


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

ok things have changed somewhat.

Saturday is going to be very cold up at Jindy, followed up by an unknown coastal destination Sunday after a big defrosting, blood thining session at my place on Saturday night.

There will be a sticking to the ribs nice thick hot curry for tea and a couple of nightcaps before hitting the road to warmer waters on Sunday morning.

Squidder! if this fails to get me a decent fish for the comp :? :? it's all your bloody fault  :lol: 

Heres the forcast

Forecast for Saturday 
Isolated snow showers. Southerly winds. 
Thredbo Top Station Light snow showers Min: -7 Max: -2


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSLA+R8AACFfgAAQaKUAECC23AA//96gIACCIpshoUyYg2miNNPSbCg1TxIAAPUAAABNZWZkGfJPiPq6URSH5vLK02ozhpGkL7tEFPJMNl4QYJvBABv8Eoj91ECRUMXRkD15ImBz0FUHHtCoWuaY60oO+uF/Dr1WLFzjAiO9slWAskdOxkkQnaGKmVkIc1ec7tDkSgtjjRgJSHaNBHlJBMw/xdyRThQkCLA+R8A=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Guys it looks like ill have to pass on both trips due to some transport issues but will be in for the trip to jindy on the 22nd for sure.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe Moruya Sunday - depends on what kids want to do. one is muttering about eucumbene

Anyway, am gonna have to get out or go crazy

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Leaving at 4am to jindy in morning, forcast low of minus 8 with a top of +2 degrees and southerly winds with a chance of snow showers, then off to coast sunday morning to check out either Burrill lake or Narooma for some tropical +15 degree tempratures.

Spoke to Leigh (red) earlier and it looks like the swell is up at the coast so off shore isnt looking very flash at the moment, our preferred launch at 7am sunday is Maloneys but failing that will decide there n then.

Anyone interested can call or SMS me on 0407033783 to find out where we are and what we're upto.

Wish us luck


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Funda said:


> forcast low of minus 8 with a top of +2 degrees and southerly winds with a chance of snow showers, then off to coast sunday morning to check out either Burrill lake or Narooma for some tropical +15 degree tempratures
> 
> Wish us luck


Tropical +15 degrees??? Snow ??? Sub zero temps & your going fishing ??? :shock: Mate I wish you the best of luck, ya mad buggers.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

MALONEYS BEACH - 10.00 AM Sat 14/7

just walked down to beach to view conditions , as I am desperate for fish :shock: :shock:

Shore break pretty suss , they are really close in behind each other and messy 
wind seems to be from south and a little gusty at times 
All bommies are working pretty heavily and there is a breaking wave basically from tip of headland to furthest bommie
Looking toward horizon looks very bumpy with a pretty big groundswell pumping in 
was extremely tempted still as really need to get offshore , but decided no , have to work up to 9 .00am sunday , but hoping conditions will flatten and i and others can get out 
Hope this helps , anyone thinking of coming down Maloneys at anytime shoot me a PM and I will give you current conditions , please realize however these can change overnight


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

I cant stand it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
change of plan IM GOING!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf3C7Y8AACxfgAAQQI2SAIRmGIA/796gMAEBmET0mjQVPNT1DaIaT0MnqDVP1MTSJtCZDIaaAeg0aJpTR6jyTR6gADQ4ogyLM9c47Ie/jQ9yj74uih0rtKTrtZhD3CneCzfPGbjm40ljymoBR+WkUxgIFQQL70rbsqtsGAACyS65DlxhEuqbZ5Nc/jLhO0jmR4kBrYycjIT5nDHSt9D3cvRj5B/Nr6xy/qICowqnsISmTDvqTkUUMXEiWpqq2SdpU92cLfQSGak0GKwqnXeA4AxSDhK9UzgGN45oMBlHVQ2cuT7FC2qszIKGSodS0iacQ4IOWKGuxBN0rBuI4IVWVp5q4c1RoqAXdoZWSvowYQUMZFrQRIs5jCa47i7kinChIfuF2x4=


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Tuross or Moruya - think I will launch Moruya entrance north side - leaving Canberra about 6.00 am, so it will be about 8.30 - 9.00 b4 I am there.

maybe see omeone

Cheers all (cabin fever getting to me)

dave
:lol:


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Due to predicted winds of 25km/h+, I wimped out and went to tuross this morning.
> 
> Winds failed to materialise, and I was kicking myself for not chasing snapper this morning instead... until I saw the swells off malua bay.. Still pretty hairy out there.
> 
> ...


hey Red 
mate fished for 2 hours , was pretty uncomfortable, as bit of a washing machine type swell , water seemed very murky and sort of lifeless, didnt even get a hit on the gulps , the southerly picked up a fraction and turned real cold , especially when cloud cover came over   
I headed home to sit in front of the gas heater , Im afraid im not a winter person


----------

